# Master of the Forge with Conversion beamer



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I want to make a Master of the Forge with Conversion beamer. I saw these pics on line. Just wondering if anyone might know what bits this person might have used. I do know that the back pack is a Devastator Sgt. and the head off the vehicle sprue. I’m also open to other suggestions to make the MoF.

Cheers


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The front or nozzle is made from the hunter killer from the land raider.

Hmmm, the rest, perhaps "random thingy that looks gunlike" was used here.

Dunno, doesn't look like any gw thing i've seen before.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Chaos Warrior legs, upper part, lower probably greenstuffed.
Assaultmarine torso.
Terminator shoulderpads, one with added mechanicus symbol, probably greenstuffed.
The gun is, as said a huge mix of "this might look gunish" parts, cant help there:santa:


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

im thinking that "random thingy that looks gunlike" is possibly a plasma cannon with the vents cut out

thats my 2c worth


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice crisp paint job, man! I'm impressed, it's a clean job, not gaps, nothing, it's all even! Here's some rep!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

very nice, best conversion I've seen of one so far.


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice conversion. I am pretty sure there is like a 1st edition conversion beamer around somewhere. If anyone knows what that looks like it might be good to post it to get inspiration for people wanted to convert it.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

tastytaste said:


> Nice conversion. I am pretty sure there is like a 1st edition conversion beamer around somewhere. If anyone knows what that looks like it might be good to post it to get inspiration for people wanted to convert it.


:goodpost:


Here are some pics of one of the Older Edition conversion beam


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Chaos Warrior legs, upper part, lower probably greenstuffed.
> Assaultmarine torso.
> Terminator shoulderpads, one with added mechanicus symbol, probably greenstuffed.
> The gun is, as said a huge mix of "this might look gunish" parts, cant help there:santa:


Here's some rep. Very helpful.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Here is an update on my project. *

Since times are tight, instead of buying bits I’m to try to use thing that I already have on hand.

Any thoughts or suggestions are always welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

hope it looks good, you got enough bits there pretty much, just a few odd heavy bolters or autocannon bits would be good to help bulk out the rockit launcher to make it more or less a conversion beamer


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The main gun part looks like an old heavy weapon with the extruding bits cut out, probably either a heavy bolter or plasma cannon from the olden times..... 

If you use the spare weapon you get from attack bikes or something like that You might get something good from that. Take away all the bits seriously sticking out and it will make a good body for it


----------

